# Sakai Yusuke White Steel Gyuto on Ebay?



## jayhay (May 18, 2012)

Hey all,

First time poster here!

Just wondering is anyone has experience with this knife?

www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-Sakai-White-Steel-Gyuto-Knife-210mm-/230670818043?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b50d5afb#ht_3014wt_1163

I'm looking for a 210mm, carbon, western style gyuto (more of a laser) and this looks pretty sweet. Wondering if anyone could share their opinions?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mike Davis (May 18, 2012)

Welcome to KKF!!!
I have a Yusuke wa in 240 and it is a great knife. Mine is SS but it is still very thin and cuts quite well. Another knife you might want to consider is this
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...pe/gyuto/suisin-inox-western-210mm-gyuto.html
Not sure if you are 100% sold on carbon, but i think the Suisin is SS...please do not hold me to that lol


----------



## stevenStefano (May 18, 2012)

I don't have a gyuto, but a 210 petty and it is awesome. The Sakai Yusuke line is one of the best value ones out there. Fit and finish on them is perfect, good thin convex grind. I've bought quite a lot of stuff from Keiichi who runs BluewayJapan and he is great

The knife in question in this thread is the ultra-thin one, but a lot of people give their general thoughts on the Yusukes so hopefully it helps. This one


----------



## jayhay (May 18, 2012)

Mike Davis said:


> Welcome to KKF!!!
> I have a Yusuke wa in 240 and it is a great knife. Mine is SS but it is still very thin and cuts quite well. Another knife you might want to consider is this
> http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...pe/gyuto/suisin-inox-western-210mm-gyuto.html
> Not sure if you are 100% sold on carbon, but i think the Suisin is SS...please do not hold me to that lol



Wow, thanks so much for the quick replies! I already have plenty of SS knives, which is why I want a good carbon knife, one that will get all ugly, or pretty 

I was also considering the, 

Masamoto Hc 210 Gyuto
Tanaka 210 Blue #2 Wa-Gyuto
Sakai Takayuki 210 Blue #2 Gyuto
Konosuke HD 210 Gyuto Western handle - I know, not fully carbon, but I always hear great things

I've heard of F&F issues on the Tanaka, but I'd roll the dice if worth it. Thanks again all!


----------



## slowtyper (May 18, 2012)

you can get the konosuke in white#2. Also great reviews on that. I only tried the HD line but would like to try a white one also someday.


----------



## jayhay (May 18, 2012)

slowtyper said:


> you can get the konosuke in white#2. Also great reviews on that. I only tried the HD line but would like to try a white one also someday.



Looks like a great knife and I considered it. The only reason I'm leaning away is because I can only find it in a 240mm. I work in a shoebox kitchen with way to many people in it. So a 210mm gyuto is about the largest I can go.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Timthebeaver (May 18, 2012)

stevenStefano said:


> I don't have a gyuto, but a 210 petty and it is awesome. The Sakai Yusuke line is one of the best value ones out there. Fit and finish on them is perfect, good thin convex grind. I've bought quite a lot of stuff from Keiichi who runs BluewayJapan and he is great
> 
> The knife in question in this thread is the ultra-thin one, but a lot of people give their general thoughts on the Yusukes so hopefully it helps. This one



This.


----------



## tk59 (May 18, 2012)

I'd stick with the S. Yusuke. The Tanaka is a very nice cutter with better edge retention than anything in white steel but the grind is pretty uneven and feels a little wonky as it's going through sometimes.


----------



## Dieter01 (May 18, 2012)

I have the ultra thin and like it very much! It is quite flexible though so its not suited for every task, I wouldn't want it as my only guyto - then I would get the regular version (which is also very thin).


----------



## obtuse (May 18, 2012)

I would get the sakai yusuke


----------



## jayhay (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone. I think it's gonna be the Sakai Yusuki or the Takayuki Blue #2.

I jsut wish I could find someone with first hand experience with it. For some reason, I just love blue steel and was secretly hoping ya'll would tell me to jump on it


----------



## mpukas (May 18, 2012)

Yusuke is the best value out there - and besides that, they are one of the best knives out there of it's category. You can't go wrong with them, and Keiichi is great to deal with - very friendly, helpful and responsive. 

Or call Jon @ JKI - he's got a great selection and vast knowledge - he can certainly set yo up with something to fit yoru needs.


----------



## mpukas (May 18, 2012)

jayhay said:


> Thanks for all the feedback everyone. I think it's gonna be the Sakai Yusuki or the Takayuki Blue #2.
> 
> I jsut wish I could find someone with first hand experience with it. For some reason, I just love blue steel and was secretly hoping ya'll would tell me to jump on it



I don't know anything about that Takayuki - I've seen it listed and have been wonder about it too, mainly because it's blue steel. 

I have 3 Yusuke's - a 300 suji, 270 gyuto, and 210 suji/petty. All are simply awesome, for what they are - mono-steel, bar stock white #2. Flawless fit and finish; great geometry, grind and taper; sharpen easily, take a great edge, but rentention is not the best compared to other super-duper steels.


----------



## Deckhand (May 18, 2012)

Welcome! Yes, I absolutely love mine. It's my go to knife. I have the 270mm in stainless with wa octagon handle.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 18, 2012)

mpukas said:


> I don't know anything about that Takayuki - I've seen it listed and have been wonder about it too, mainly because it's blue steel.
> 
> I have 3 Yusuke's - a 300 suji, 270 gyuto, and 210 suji/petty. All are simply awesome, for what they are - mono-steel, bar stock white #2. Flawless fit and finish; great geometry, grind and taper; sharpen easily, take a great edge, but rentention is not the best compared to other super-duper steels.



Jay, Many of us that have invested thousands and thousands in kitchen knives agree that you can spend more but getting a Yusuke from Keiichi (BlueWay) is hard to beat for the $.


----------



## jayhay (May 18, 2012)

mpukas said:


> I don't know anything about that Takayuki - I've seen it listed and have been wonder about it too, mainly because it's blue steel.
> 
> I have 3 Yusuke's - a 300 suji, 270 gyuto, and 210 suji/petty. All are simply awesome, for what they are - mono-steel, bar stock white #2. Flawless fit and finish; great geometry, grind and taper; sharpen easily, take a great edge, but rentention is not the best compared to other super-duper steels.



Thanks for the post. Maybe I should buy the blue steel, so I can be the guy who owns one and convinces others to buy one too  But realisticily, everyone loves their Yusuke's, so I should probably listen up. I used my knife professionally and edge retention is something important to me. I emailed Keiichi about the Takayuki's hardness and he said it was 63 HRC.

This may sound lame, but the only blue steel I have is a Kansui Dojo Nakiri that I bought from Japanese Woodworker a few years back thinking I would try a cheap-something-new. And I love it. It's my go-to knife most of the time. It's sharper than hell, hold it's edge practically forever and is easy to resharpen. I mean, it's almost maintenance free and stays razor sharp with daily use in a pro kitchen. I've always wanted to buy better carbon knives, but when I bought that knife a few years ago, I also bought a house in Detroit. But that's another story and lets just say, I didn't have too much extra cash at that point.

Anyways, the Dojo has a blue steel core, whether blue #1 or super blue, different sites have different specs. And, I guess my love for that knife makes me want to try a better blue, for a lack of a better term. It's razor sharp edge retention is what I love most about the knife.



Deckhand said:


> Welcome! Yes, I absolutely love mine. It's my go to knife. I have the 270mm in stainless with wa octagon handle.



Hey, thanks!

Btw all, this has got to be the friendliest forum around. Good work.



Mucho Bocho said:


> Jay, Many of us that have invested thousands and thousands in kitchen knives agree that you can spend more but getting a Yusuke from Keiichi (BlueWay) is hard to beat for the $.



Thanks Mucho.

I've spent thousands on knives too, just on the wrong knives. In my earlier days I bought Germans not knowing much better. After a few years of culinary school it was Globals and silly Kyocera ceramics. What was I thinking with the Kyoceras? Honestly, I haven't cut a thing with it in years. Then onto macs and VG-10 knives, which after owing for many years and using countless co-workers vg-series steels, I can say I don't really care for the feel. 

I guess I just learn the hard way, making many wrong-fit buys along the way. But exposure is everything and I'm glad I've owned everything I have had over the years. I think I'll go for the Yusuke in the end, since it's clearly the price/performance favorite.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 18, 2012)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Jay, Many of us that have invested thousands and thousands in kitchen knives agree that you can spend more but getting a Yusuke from Keiichi (BlueWay) is hard to beat for the $.



+1 I've gotten a gyuto and petty that were top notch for the price.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 18, 2012)

Jay, Look up the review I did recently on my Yusuke special thin on this forum. Also note that in a post from yesterday titles "whats your go-to knife" started my Dave Martell, several others mentioned White #1 Yusuke as their favorite too. Its simply astonishing light, excellent fit and finish, good price and quick shipping. What are you waiting for


----------



## Duckfat (May 18, 2012)

Has any one handled on the the thin Sakai WA gyutos? 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-Sa...058?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35bbdbf86a


Dave


----------



## jayhay (May 18, 2012)

Duckfat said:


> Has any one handled on the the thin Sakai WA gyutos?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-Sa...058?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35bbdbf86a
> ...



Mucho did a review of a 210mm special thin,

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5885-Sakai-Yusuke-210-Wa-Gyuto-Review

Looks like a great knife. I was considering that one too, but I thought it might be almost too thin for your go-to knife in a pro kitchen. I might be wrong, but I'm a little heavy handed, and a bit more mass might be wise for me.


----------



## mpukas (May 18, 2012)

jayhay said:


> Looks like a great knife. I was considering that one too, but I thought it might be almost too thin for your go-to knife in a pro kitchen. I might be wrong, but I'm a little heavy handed, and a bit more mass might be wise for me.



IMO, that knife is too thin for an all-around gyuto. To me it seems more useful for thin precise slicing tasks. The Yusuke's are already quite thin. 

My biggest criticisms of late are that they are too light, too flexible, and too flat-ground due to being so thin. I'd prefer a Yusuke gyuto with a little thicker spine to give it more convex face and a little more weight. My 270 gyuto has been my most used knife for over a year now, and I feel I've come to know it well. Don't get me wrong - it's awesome and I love it, and when I grind it down to a 260-ish suji, I'll get another one. It's just that in using other knives, my eyes are opening up to other possibilities for what a knife can be besides a laser... just get one, you won't regret it!!!


----------



## jayhay (May 19, 2012)

mpukas said:


> IMO, that knife is too thin for an all-around gyuto. To me it seems more useful for thin precise slicing tasks. The Yusuke's are already quite thin.
> 
> My biggest criticisms of late are that they are too light, too flexible, and too flat-ground due to being so thin. I'd prefer a Yusuke gyuto with a little thicker spine to give it more convex face and a little more weight. My 270 gyuto has been my most used knife for over a year now, and I feel I've come to know it well. Don't get me wrong - it's awesome and I love it, and when I grind it down to a 260-ish suji, I'll get another one. It's just that in using other knives, my eyes are opening up to other possibilities for what a knife can be besides a laser... just get one, you won't regret it!!!



Yeah, I think I'm going to stay away from the special thins. They look like great blades, I just don't want the flex. I'll repost when I buy either the blue #2 Takayuki or the white #2 Yusuke with my observations.

Thanks again!


----------



## mpukas (May 19, 2012)

jayhay said:


> ... Maybe I should buy the blue steel...



Here's another thought - check out Yoshihiro Cutlery's store on ebay. They are offering a blue mono steel gyuto for $300. I asked here about it before, but no one had any expereince with it. F&F in the pics looks good, but it's hard to tell what the grind is like. General consensus was that it look kinda chubby and doesn't have much taper f/ heel to tip along the spine. No one really knows until they purchase one, so maybe you should be the guy to do it! :razz:


----------



## tk59 (May 19, 2012)

mpukas said:


> Here's another thought - check out Yoshihiro Cutlery's store on ebay. They are offering a blue mono steel gyuto for $300. I asked here about it before, but no one had any expereince with it. F&F in the pics looks good, but it's hard to tell what the grind is like. General consensus was that it look kinda chubby and doesn't have much taper f/ heel to tip along the spine. No one really knows until they purchase one, so maybe you should be the guy to do it! :razz:


I remember that. I kinda want one all over again. I wonder if it's blue 1, 2 or super...


----------



## jayhay (May 19, 2012)

mpukas said:


> Here's another thought - check out Yoshihiro Cutlery's store on ebay. They are offering a blue mono steel gyuto for $300. I asked here about it before, but no one had any expereince with it. F&F in the pics looks good, but it's hard to tell what the grind is like. General consensus was that it look kinda chubby and doesn't have much taper f/ heel to tip along the spine. No one really knows until they purchase one, so maybe you should be the guy to do it! :razz:



Looks like a great knife. But 270 is too long for my application. I really can't go larger. I work in the smallest kitchen you've seen, and as much as I would like a bit of extra length. I just can't do it. I wish I could afford to buy two. The one I want and the one I need. I'm trying to balance and is damned near impossible, 'cause I want me more blue steel!


----------



## labor of love (May 19, 2012)

i asked about that knife a couple monthes ago...It blue 1. Infact, its "entirely made of blue 1". somebody needs to purchase it! too many window shoppers here! If youre after blue 2 aframestokyo has that nice looking Monzaburo gyuto with the end cap wa handle for about the same price.


----------



## Andrew H (May 20, 2012)

tk59 said:


> I remember that. I kinda want one all over again. I wonder if it's blue 1, 2 or super...



The same picture from last time still kills it for me, spine shot of the mono blue steel:





Where are you, distal taper?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 21, 2012)

I've been working with the special thin blade for about a month now and its still exciting to use. As many have rightly pointed out, it is not a robust instrument, nor is it high- maintenancey delicate either. I've been comparing performance with the 210 Kono HD petty. The Kono does give inspire more confidence and feels more powerful. On the other hand, for a home chef that is not rushed nor has to mow down a bushel of butternut squash, the special thin has a delicate but razor like response to hand pressure on carrots, apples, onions, potatoes, beets, celery partictually good at shaving garlic to near transparent levels. On crisp apples tonight the thin cut cleaner and easier than the Kono. Both have great profiles but you can really feel the food being cut because the thin is so light. The only ding I have for the Yusuke is the Kanji is not etched while the HD is.


----------



## mpukas (May 21, 2012)

Mucho Bocho said:


> ... The only ding I have for the Yusuke is the Kanji is not etched while the HD is.



+1 to that 

But I'm willing to pay, whatever less - $20, $30, $40? to not have etched kanji. IIRC, BWJ can do custom engraving...


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 22, 2012)

jayhay said:


> Mucho did a review of a 210mm special thin,
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5885-Sakai-Yusuke-210-Wa-Gyuto-Review
> 
> Looks like a great knife. I was considering that one too, but I thought it might be almost too thin for your go-to knife in a pro kitchen. I might be wrong, but I'm a little heavy handed, and a bit more mass might be wise for me.



I have used carbons in banquet Kit. many years used both Blue & white steels.For edge reten. my Takagi Honyaki #1 blue 240 is the best.It is kind of a beast convex grind excellent HT all day workhorse drop nose gyuto.Alot of very nice thin Gyuto on this thread.For most jobs thin Gyuto are superior cutters.As long as you care for your blade(As you should wt. any good knife)there is less resistance going through food.I also have the Konosuki white steel 240 it's a thin one great for all kinds of jobs from tomato's to peeling pineapples.If you have never had a thin gyuto,get one don't worry about how fragle it is.Those lazors work so well it is your job & you will treat it well


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 22, 2012)

Duckfat said:


> Has any one handled on the the thin Sakai WA gyutos?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Japanese-Sa...058?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35bbdbf86a
> ...



Dave I just pulled the trigger on this ultra thin Sakai,thanks for posting it.I will report when it comes in.At 1.6 at the heel & 120gr.Octagon,WS,lot's to like luv's me thin Gyuto's


----------



## Duckfat (May 22, 2012)

keithsaltydog said:


> Dave I just pulled the trigger on this ultra thin Sakai,thanks for posting it.I will report when it comes in.At 1.6 at the heel & 120gr.Octagon,WS,lot's to like luv's me thin Gyuto's



Those do look sweet. I'm very tempted to add a 210 to my kit.

Dave


----------



## Cadillac J (May 22, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Where are you, distal taper?



Not sure you can judge by this pic though...my 240 Yoshikane SKD gyuto is the pretty much the same thickness on the spine for 210mm, but then goes to one of the thinnest tips I've seen at the very end, and this thing is such a great performer.

I would think if I tried to mimic this picture with the Yosh at the same angle, it might look very similar...but looks can be deceiving.


----------



## Andrew H (May 22, 2012)

Cadillac J said:


> Not sure you can judge by this pic though...my 240 Yoshikane SKD gyuto is the pretty much the same thickness on the spine for 210mm, but then goes to one of the thinnest tips I've seen at the very end, and this thing is such a great performer.
> 
> I would think if I tried to mimic this picture with the Yosh at the same angle, it might look very similar...but looks can be deceiving.



True, but it's enough for me to not want to buy one. Your Yosh sounds to be the exception to the rule rather than the rule.


----------



## jayhay (May 23, 2012)

Well, after taking days to decided. I still haven't decided. 

I'm a big push cutter and like a nice, large flat spot. This got me thinking, and searching, which led me to a more kiritsuke style gyuto. CKTG has a Konosuke White #2 kiritsuke, but no specs. Weight, hardness, thickness are all missing and I can't find anyone who has used the knife. It looks pretty sweet and I think I might pull the trigger on it, if it's nice and thin. If anyone has any experience, I'd love to hear it.

I wish the Tojiro white #2 kiritsuke Mark is bringing in at CKTG was already available. For $80.00 it looks like a real steal.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 23, 2012)

Ironically I have also have the HD 240 Kiritsuke Konosuke as well and Jay. If you looking for a true push cutter go with a Nakiri. The Kiri's profile more one a push or draw-slice cutter. Only about 3 inches of flat/shallow belly 1 cm from heel then its long smooth shallow arch to the tip. If I did it again I would get it in a 270. That slicing technique or long strokes that use most of the blade length with each stroke is what this knife excels at. Sure it will chop an onion like no tomorrow but isn't a push cutting machine like a Nakiri. I was hoping to use the Kiri as a long gyuto/slicer but its more of a slicer/gyuto, if that makes sense? Simply phenomenal grind and profile and steel. CKTG puts some beautiful ebony oct. handles that are flawless. Although I still have a love affair with my Kono's, my current crush is on my THIN Yusuke. However, Kono just adopted that masamoto profile as well. My next blade might be a 270 Yusuke gyuto?


----------



## jayhay (May 23, 2012)

Wow, you have some nice knives Mucho.

Thanks again for your input, it's very appreciated. Decisions, Decisions...


----------

